# Piano Piece from The 'Orphan' Trailer



## Sorabji (Jul 22, 2009)

I had just seen this trailer and heard this piece in the beginning of the trailer, which I should know but I can't remember, if anyone could tell me the name of the piece that would be great!

Trailer


----------

